# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد نشيد :: | قلب واحد | الفنان أيمن الحلاق |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ودعماً لحملة
القلب الواحد لاغاثة الصومال

**

الأغنية الجديدة
**{ قلب واحد* *}
*

 *للفنان الكبير
أيمن الحلاق

اهداء الى
**حملة القلب الواحد لاغاثة الصومال*
تحفيزاً للهمم وإيماناً بالعطاء





   

{ كلمات } *محمد جبار حسن
*

  

{ ألحان وتوزيع } *أيمن الحلاق
*
   

{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }

استديوهات أوج للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن 
 
 


 
*{ لمتابعة مستجدات الحملة وكيفية التبرع }*

الصفحة الرسمية للحملة على الفيسبوك:
http://www.facebook.com/one.heart.somalia



 

 { تصميم البنر }
 *عمر الجنيدي*

  

 
 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Alqalb_Alwa7ed.mp3

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووووو على الجديد 

تقبّل مروري  :Smile:

----------

